
Google Chrome Will Block Tab-Under Behavior - foob
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/google-chrome-will-block-tab-under-behavior/
======
BRAlNlAC
First they block Flash ads, next a certain class of ad behavior, when are they
going to get slapped with an anti-competitive behavior lawsuit?

I don't particularly like ads, but Google blocking them in Chrome is a bridge
too far.

~~~
freedomben
My read of the article is that they're blocking behavior that is abused by
advertisers. I don't see how that can be a bad thing. It's good for users, but
it's also good for Google and legitimate non-invasive advertisers. By allowing
annoying and abusive ads, all ads get a bad name. I don't like ads either, but
until a form of micro-payments becomes standard they are a pretty effective
way of funding things that would otherwise not be available.

~~~
Sylos
Different advertising networks offer different kinds of ads. It should be up
to the webpage owners to decide what kind of ads they want on their website by
choosing a different advertising network.

A porn or piracy webpage would for example prefer more visually invasive and
less privacy-invasive ads. That's a perfectly legitimate offer, even if you
may not like it.

Google blocking this class of adverts in their browser hurts these competitors
and benefits Google.

~~~
freedomben
Yeah that's a fair point, and the argument of "it should be up to the webpage
owners to decide what kind of ads they want on their website by choosing a
different advertising network" really resonates with me.

As a user though, I like to be able to choose a browser that helps enforce my
preferences by blocking disagreeable advertising methods. I like being able to
use a browser that offers popup blocking for example. I'm still scarred from
the years of prolific popups ⊙︿⊙

They'll still have the freedom to use whatever ads they prefer, but I'll also
have the freedom to use a browser that blocks them.

